# how to do a flat white with a Gaggia panarello



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi looking for some help with the above on my classic it always foams up to much, so wondering if its the wand or me?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

You will be best off ordering a rancilio wand for it.big improvement over the standard gaggia one.takes some getting used to thou


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Robert

Plunge deeper earlier with the standard steam wand on and this should help reduce the foam issue.

If you have a large jug then you may need to drop a jug size to go deeper as the panarello wand is quite short.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you both I will get a new wand ordered and a 35ml europa jug and see how o get on

Robert


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Some good videos on youtube....


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

robti said:


> Thank you both I will get a new wand ordered and a 35ml europa jug and see how o get on
> 
> Robert


Myespresso seem to offer a good price on the rancilio wands


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

HDAV at the moment i havent got a jug so use a large builders mug filled about 1\3 way up with cold milk and within 10-15 second its overflowing with foam, looks like i follow that vid correctly.

I have tried it plunged to the bottom also tried it just below the surface listening for the sound change to show i am the correct depth but still too much foam

Robert


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

When my machine of choice was the gaggia baby I found online a longer panarello nozzle, took off and discarded the outer sheath leaving a single hole pointed nozzle. It didn't take very long to find that the amount of air induced into the milk was easily controlled and also mixing the air to achieve microfoam was just as easy.

Ian


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I only tried twice with the stock paranello before fitting the rancilio wand with the paranello it was like bubble bath! Not got it quite right yet but much much better with the rancilio wand I drink a flat white/latte and it works well but the jug shape plays a part I use a* pratika jug from myespresso with thermometer* which is essential my guess is you milk is under steamed (cool) and overly bubbly, I use 1% far milk but full fat is supposed to be easier (4%)

EDIT: aparently i was a prat to spend so much money on it when http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/cafe-barista-tools-jugs-spoons/cat_371.html you can get a motta for under £10 and thermometer for http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-thermometer/prod_1611.html?category=253 under a £5 it will be £15 very well spent almost as well as the £15 on the rancilio wand! http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic


----------

